# Looking for some Advice



## zLip (Oct 29, 2013)

Hey, guys.

Let me first introduce myself. My name is Zach and I'm thirteen. When I'm older, I'd like to be a photographer for magazines like National Geographic and the like. Of course, I don't have unrealistic expectations, as I could never imagine to ever be good enough to have my photos in National Geographic.. but maybe the lesser known magazines that are similar to Nat Geo. I figure I should start now and get some momentum now so that by the time I'm older I'll have a bit of experience. Where do I start? I could post some of my pictures if you'd like, but I'm having some technical difficulties right now. Main question, though: Where do I start? How exactly does one get into this business? 


Thanks.
~ Zach


----------



## Ysarex (Oct 29, 2013)

Go to college.

Joe


----------



## texkam (Oct 29, 2013)

Learn to look. Study light and what it does to objects. Understand principles of design. Learn business principles. Think big. Take risks. Listen. Be humble.


----------



## NancyMoranG (Oct 30, 2013)

Hi Zachary and welcome to the Forum.
This is an amazing place and you will learn alot of great information.
Do not sell yourself short, if you want to be with NG, go for it. 
I saw amazing astronomy photos recently, and a few 13-15 yr olds had photos great enough to be included! 

Where to start? What do you have for camera and equipment? Let us know, it helps.
What do you like taking photos of? Yes, posting 1 or more also helps us help you. Always include the specs of the photo, shutter speed, ISO, Aperture, as that helps too.

You will see many personalities here too. Do not take it personal only as help.
Some members are very short on their answers, but it is direct advice, no fluff. Some of them are the best of the best, listen to them.
you'll get the gist as you read..
look forward to your progress,
Nancy


----------



## KmH (Oct 30, 2013)

Go straight to the source - Career FAQs -- National Geographic



> We are often asked by aspiring photojournalists for advice about entering this highly competitive field.
> 
> National Geographic photographers have college degrees in a variety of disciplines. Most did not major in photography, but all took photo courses. The most common majors have been journalism, anthropology, sociology or psychology, fine arts, and sciences. Our editors and photographers agree that it is important to complete a degree in a discipline other than photography. Freelancers usually come to us with at least five years of photojournalism experience or with specializations such as wildlife, underwater, nature, or aerial photography. We seek balance and an eclectic blend of interests, abilities, and photographic styles in the freelancers we hire.



Note that they hire freelancers, and do not have staff photographer positions.


----------



## Derrel (Oct 30, 2013)

You are thirteen now. In 10 years you will be a 23 year-old man. In two decades you will be a 33 year-old man entering the prime of his life, and you'll have another two decades of top shooting after that. Go for it kid! Buy a camera and get started.


----------



## modernbabyphoto (Oct 30, 2013)

Zach, the best place for you to start is to learn as much as you can about photography. I myself am self taught. I went to college for criminal justice and dropped out after my first year, not because I couldn't handle it but because my husband returned from a deployment and we moved and I wanted to pursue photography, so I did. I did have an advantage, which was my father. He loves photography as a hobby and he had all the top notch Nikon gear so I was able to teach myself every function of the camera while growing up (plus I had his advice). But, I did spend a lot of time at Barnes and Noble reading every book I could on camera gear, photography, marketing, starting a business, you name it and I read it. My advice to you is the sky is the limit, if you have a passion for photography and thats what you want to do then pursue it. There is nothing better then doing what you want to do for work. The last thing you want is to be stock in a 9-5 in something you hate doing.


----------



## robbins.photo (Oct 30, 2013)

zLip said:


> Hey, guys.
> 
> Let me first introduce myself. My name is Zach and I'm thirteen. When I'm older, I'd like to be a photographer for magazines like National Geographic and the like. Of course, I don't have unrealistic expectations, as I could never imagine to ever be good enough to have my photos in National Geographic.. but maybe the lesser known magazines that are similar to Nat Geo. I figure I should start now and get some momentum now so that by the time I'm older I'll have a bit of experience. Where do I start? I could post some of my pictures if you'd like, but I'm having some technical difficulties right now. Main question, though: Where do I start? How exactly does one get into this business?
> 
> ...



As many others have mentioned, step one is to get into photography and learn as much about it as you can.  If your serious about a career then hit the books hard - not just photography but all your school work.  Get straight A's or as close to them as you can get.  While your doing that try getting on the yearbook staff and taking photos for them, learn as much as you can from the other photographers in your school, maybe even look for a photography club in your local area where you can learn more.  But most of all, above all, get the absolute best grades you can in high school and make that number one top priority even over taking pictures.

Here's why - as other's have mentioned you need a college degree.  Not one in the arts or photography or any other such thing - but you need a college degree in some sort of science or journalism, with a minor in business.  If your serious about making this your career that is an absolute must have, non-negotiable piece of the puzzle.  So, yes - grab that camera and shoot shoot shoot - but while your at it make sure you bury your nose in those school books and work work work - that is what will utlimately get you to your goal.


----------



## zLip (Oct 30, 2013)

Thanks for all the replies everyone, it really helped! I'll upload a few pictures after I'm done typing this. At the moment I use a very low-end camera I got a couple of years back. It's a Canon and I think it was about a hundred bucks. By December, though, I'll have saved up enough money to take the next step and buy the camera I want, which is a Canon PowerShot SX-510. I've been doing a ton of research on photography lately on the internet, with library books, and reading my camera's manual to learn how to take advantage of my camera's functions.


----------



## robbins.photo (Oct 30, 2013)

zLip said:


> Thanks for all the replies everyone, it really helped! I'll upload a few pictures after I'm done typing this. At the moment I use a very low-end camera I got a couple of years back. It's a Canon and I think it was about a hundred bucks. By December, though, I'll have saved up enough money to take the next step and buy the camera I want, which is a Canon PowerShot SX-510. I've been doing a ton of research on photography lately on the internet, with library books, and reading my camera's manual to learn how to take advantage of my camera's functions.



Well it will be much smaller and lighter than a DSLR and you won't need to spend extra lenses - it won't have the image quality of course but the IQ on most point and shoots is good enough to keep most people happy.  Just FYI, having used a few of the "superzooms" you might want to take a look at the Panasonic FZ200 - I thought the image quality was far superior to the Canon SX-50 I had and the f/2.8 lens with a 600 mm zoom allowed for some really amazing shots.  Didn't use it much after upgrading to the full DSLR, just couldn't go back to the lower IQ once I'd seen the results from the D5100 - but for a point and shoot the FZ200 is a really nice little camera.


----------



## GDHLEWIS (Oct 30, 2013)

zLip you will have already read everyone's comments about studying, college practice ect... All excellent advice but make sure that the number one thing with Photography is make sure your having fun! Photography is a fun and highly rewarding hobby and am sure profession to get in to but just make sure that you keep it fun and entertaining. You are still young and the last thing you want to do is study it till your bored out of your mind, there is a lot of information and techniques to learn and your lucky enough to have a lot of time available so make sure you have fun fun fun and don't let yourself get too bogged down with it all. Enjoy the Photography !


----------



## Light Guru (Oct 30, 2013)

Ysarex said:


> Go to college.
> 
> Joe



This may come as a shock but you may be better off not majoring in photography in college. 

Best way to learn how to make a career of photography would be to study business in school. 

The fact is that most photographers who earn a living from photography are self employed. An ok photographer with good business skills will always to better then a fantastic photographer with poor business skills.


----------



## TheFantasticG (Oct 30, 2013)

Light Guru said:


> Best way to learn how to make a career of photography would be to study business in school.



I thought that was why Joe meant.


----------



## zLip (Oct 31, 2013)

@Light Guru

That actually makes a large amount of sense now that I think about it.


----------

